# Yudansha material?



## shesulsa (Aug 17, 2007)

Just curious what everyone else here does when an underaged student is awarded Yudansha pending promotion to Jo Kyo Nim?  Do you give them Cho Dan material at that level at all, or do they work on perfecting the basics further and assistant teaching?

Thanks.


----------



## mystic warrior (Aug 18, 2007)

work on perfecting the basics


----------

